# How to make your muscles Grow while you're in diet



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello , i would like to know How to make your muscles Grow and build new muscle fibers while you're in diet to keep your Bf low

Thanks


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

higher the protein content of your diet.. Pump, squeeze and stretch every day will help


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You can maintain muscle with gear and higher protein while cutting but if your cutting hard you won't lose fat and gain muscle... Generally higher doses of test than cutting...

if your doing a recomp (maintenence cals or slightly below like 100-200 under) with gear you might lose a bit of fat and gain a bit of muscle

but you can't gain muscle and lose fat at the same time naturally... That's a way different equation


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

How much Protein should I take per kg of bodyweight? and If i follow a keto diet to get shredded and take high protein will i Maintien muscles and loose fat at the same time? thanks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

1.3-1.5g of protein per lb of body weight is a good starting point (my personal preference is half that in carbs and the remainder fats, but that's just me with no study's to show effectiveness) and 500 below maintenence... (I have also find my maintenence can be 2500-2850 over time, weight doesn't gain or lose on the above cals... So I cut on 2250 to start with and go from there...)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you tried simply reducing calories? You don't need anything as extreme as a keto diet to lose body fat.

To maintain muscle whilst losing fat you want adequate protein as covered above, coupled with training focused on keeping lifting heavy weights.


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

If i succes to be shredded and still have small muscles , with squeez and lift super heavy as i can and take high protein diet will they grow?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Boyka93 said:


> If i succes to be shredded and still have small muscles , with squeez and lift super heavy as i can and take high protein diet will they grow?


If you're fairly fat start training and eat and bit less, you will then lose some fat and gain some muscle. Otherwise either do what I suggested above to focus on losing body fat, or eat slightly more food so that you gain weight without gaining too much fat with the goal being to gain muscle.

As it sounds like you're new to training, Google Stronglifts.


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ultrasonic , I'm 70kg i'm fat i think 10kg of fat so that's why i wanted to go strong in keto diet , but the problem with this Diet is while you loose fat , you loose also muscles . I'll take high protein with this keto diet for 2 weeks and after that i'll start with High protein again and medium in carbs and fat what do you think?.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Boyka93 said:


> Ultrasonic , I'm 70kg i'm fat i think 10kg of fat so that's why i wanted to go strong in keto diet , but the problem with this Diet is while you loose fat , you loose also muscles . I'll take high protein with this keto diet for 2 weeks and after that i'll start with High protein again and medium in carbs and fat what do you think?.


if your fat with no diet or training experience you will never stick to keto in my opinion , just train hard do some cardio and eat in a deficit


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Try carbs cycling


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sebbek , what do you mean with Carbs Cycling , can you give me more information about it?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Train hard and eat at maintenence and you'll change shape, your 70kg and 14-15% at those stats, so definately not fat, you should have nice visible abs at that... Unless like most your guessing wrong...

at 70kg I'd try 2500 cals and see where the scales go...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Boyka93 said:


> Hello , i would like to know How to make your muscles Grow and build new muscle fibers while you're in diet to keep your Bf low
> 
> Thanks


Can you post in the right section please. This is not a steroid related question.


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

dumdum , i'm fat , i don't have visible abs

dumdum , i'm fat , i don't have visible abs


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In that case you probably have 15-20kg of fat to lose, don't stress about growing muscle and losing fat, train and eat a little under maintenence, try 2250 to start and see where the scales/mirror goes, you will lose fat faster than you lose muscle, and then you can build a decent physique from there...


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Guys , Suppose I get to see my abs , and i succes to be shredded , how can i bulk up correctly? to put lean muscle size on me ? Thanks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Work out how many cals add mass but minimise fat by increasing gently 200 at a time and see how you respond, when you start to add a touch of fat stick at that and once you stop gaining weight add in 200 cals... Accept a little fat gain to gain 10 times as much muscle, it's how it is otherwise it'll be painfully slow gains...


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

I will Bulk up with Tren and test , does some one have tried tren and test cycle ? i wanna know more about this


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tren isn't suitable for a first cycle, it's one of the steroids with high sides! And I'm guessing that as your new to training you haven't used even test before or you wouldn't be asking... Walk before running and learn about what your gonna put in your body 

and if if you bulk up you won't lose the fat you want to lose??


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

i wanna build muscles and loose fat at the same time


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Boyka93 said:


> i wanna build muscles and loose fat at the same time


Milan wasn't built in a day buddy


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah , a friend of me told me you can loose fat with clenbuterol and after that you can make your muscles grow just with testosterone and i think it's a good idea


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyka93 said:


> i wanna build muscles and loose fat at the same time


I want to be 105kg with abs but it isn't gonna happen...  not for a good few years... It'll take you a good yr of your new lifting sessions to figure out dieting and building muscle... Rome wasn't built in a day as said above


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Boyka93 said:


> I will Bulk up with Tren and test , does some one have tried tren and test cycle ? i wanna know more about this


so youhave no idea how to train or eat and want to run a cycle of test n tren with some clen thrown in and you sound equally as clueless on that as well. This is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dumdum your goal can be achieved with HGH , but it's so expensive :/


----------



## Boyka93 (Nov 20, 2015)

> so youhave no idea how to train or eat and want to run a cycle of test n tren with some clen thrown in and you sound equally as clueless on that as well. This is a disaster waiting to happen.


I'm asking people who tried Tren and Test cycle to get more information about this cycle Nobody born as a genius , that's why we ask  thanks again !


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Boyka93 said:


> dumdum , i'm fat , i don't have visible abs
> 
> dumdum , i'm fat , i don't have visible abs


dumdum, I'm fat, I ate too many kebabs

dumdum, I'm fat, I don't have visible abs

Gr8 song m8


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyka93 said:


> I'm asking people who tried Tren and Test cycle to get more information about this cycle Nobody born as a genius , that's why we ask  thanks again !


his pont was you need to learn about nutrition and training before you even consider hormones to assist the above or you'll put excessive hormones in your body that don't do anything long term as they first two pieces of the jigsaw aren't there to help the hormones work properly... And it'll take a year or two for the first two to get perfected...


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Dumdum your goal can be achieved with HGH , but it's so expensive :/


so you've gone from asking for very basic information on diet and training to handing out advice on HGH, wow.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

No offence to this guy but I hate people who think this is possible you rather gain weight or lose weight period . wether or be in muscle or fat you can't build muscle without extra calories simple . evan with steroids it's barely possible . its 1 or the other gain muscle or lose fat .


----------

